# Website login



## binsky3333 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone knew a good little program for my website(php, perl) so that when i click on a link it request a username and password.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2008)

First you'll need a database for the usernames and passwords. This should help you get started
http://php.about.com/od/finishedphp1/ss/php_login_code.htm


Creating database
http://www.phpeasystep.com/mysqlview.php?id=2


----------



## binsky3333 (Jun 3, 2008)

do u need to know php to do that tutorial.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> do u need to know php to do that tutorial.



it's already coded. so i would assume not.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jun 3, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## binsky3333 (Jun 3, 2008)

so how do i do this just insert the blanks.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2008)

IF the webserver is running apache you could just go totally simple and cheap and just use the htaccess file. Run a prompt using javascript.

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/htaccess.html


----------



## Tau (Jun 5, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> IF the webserver is running apache you could just go totally simple and cheap and just use the htaccess file. Run a prompt using javascript.
> 
> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/htaccess.html



2x


put the page its linking to in a passworded directory.  quick and dirty takes 2 minutes.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2008)

You could either use REALM authentication or just by a webpage form and a db which stores the users login credentials


When you use REALM you will have a protected directory on the server, with a login by a webpage you have to "password protect" your pages


----------

